# Will these plants get roots?



## Mariah (Feb 8, 2006)

ok i bought a plant from a pet store yesterday, and it was about 7 clipings from a moneywort plant. will this plant get roots?

Thankz,
Riah S


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Yes, over time it will grow roots. If in the right conditons, roots will grow faster.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Float them for faster root development.


----------



## Mariah (Feb 8, 2006)

you mean just let them float at the top of the tank? and then plant them again?


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

Yeah, Float them until you feel the roots are long enugph then plant them.


----------

